# 시스템 상에



## JeremySergendan

Hi everyone,

Could you tell me which Hanja this use of 상 is derived from? I can't find it even in a 국어사전...



> 시스템 상에 *내재*하는 신뢰가 있다



"Trust is inherent in the system."

Is it -上 (viewpoint)?
Or -狀 (condition/state)?


----------



## ingeniousforesta

I think 上 is right. 
In this sentence "Trust is inherent in the system.", "상" should represent "in".
I don't think "in" means condition or state. In this case, "上" means "in doing something".


----------



## CharlesLee

上 is right and that '상' is a suffix in Korean.


----------

